# Install FreeBSD 10.1 with DE to USB HDD?



## glsmaxx (Jul 12, 2015)

I have installed Linux distros to USB thumb drives and USB HDDs in the past. I just was able to format the Drives when I got to the partitioning part of the GUI Install if I remember correctly. I have installed FreeBSD on regular hardware. I just was able to either use a VBox install and use ALL the Disc or go ahead and install to the internal HDD using the use the entire disc option.

I guess unless someone helps me out here I will have to learn a lot more about how to dual boot Linux - BSD if I can even partition a disc using BOT File systems like that. I feel I may just be missing something simple and may look very dumb very fast. I just know I have done it before with Linux and should be able to with BSD. In the past I just made a bootable USB stick using the dd(1) commands and pushed it all right to /dev/sdx therefore an install that I bnly had to set the boot option in BIOS to boot from that /dev. I had grub and the entire OS on the USB device, being a USB thumb drive or external HDD.

Thanks in advance.

glsmaxx


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes, FreeBSD can be installed to a USB memory stick or hard drive.  Nothing extra is needed, just select that drive from the installer.


----------

